# Data usage



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

I got a strange message on my Uber-provided Iphone - something to the effect that the device had been flagged due to excessive data usage. I only use it for my Uber stuff of course.

Anyone else get a strange message like this??


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

RobRoanoke said:


> I got a strange message on my Uber-provided Iphone - something to the effect that the device had been flagged due to excessive data usage. I only use it for my Uber stuff of course.
> 
> Anyone else get a strange message like this??


I returned that POS. I use my own device. It is cheaper to use my own device.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I returned that POS. I use my own device. It is cheaper to use my own device.


Sprint charges 80 bucks a month for unlimited data. UBER device cost $40. Who has it cheaper than 40?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Sly said:


> Sprint charges 80 bucks a month for unlimited data. UBER device cost $40. Who has it cheaper than 40?


It is part of family share plan and I have multiple devices. The incremental cost of adding a dedicated Uber/Lyft device is less than $40.00 for me.


----------



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

Sly said:


> Sprint charges 80 bucks a month for unlimited data. UBER device cost $40. Who has it cheaper than 40?


T-mobile walmart plan is $30.

Plus you get to use that phone for personal use as well.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I bumped up the data plan on my family share phones from 4GB to 10GB for only $10/month. I wouldn't have had to do that if I didn't have 2 daughters already using most of the 4Gb/month themselves. So Uber data only costs me $10/month which at the rate my daughters were going I would have had to bump it anyway. I have a cheap Samsung Gal. Stellar phone which works great for Uber and google maps. I only use about 1.5GB per month for Uber.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sly said:


> Sprint charges 80 bucks a month for unlimited data. UBER device cost $40. Who has it cheaper than 40?


of course if you already have a sprint phone(all of them unlimited data) then using your own phone to uber costs you no extra money


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> of course if you already have a sprint phone(all of them unlimited data) then using your own phone to uber costs you no extra money


I'm worried about what to do when sprint looses connection to the internet. My google maps and Pandora sometimes quits working when because internet access isn't solid. Right now it's my backup to my uber phone. If I get rid of it what happens when it goes down and pax is in the car with me. I get 1 star'd  I can't afford for my rating to take any more hits, which is why I'm not working Daytona.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sly said:


> I'm worried about what to do when sprint looses connection to the internet. My google maps and Pandora sometimes quits working when because internet access isn't solid. Right now it's my backup to my uber phone. If I get rid of it what happens when it goes down and pax is in the car with me. I get 1 star'd  I can't afford for my rating to take any more hits, which is why I'm not working Daytona.


well yeah sprints service does suck
but you can watch unlimited netflix with no worries of overcharges with a 2gig allotment or something
i have android app so the spotify thing i cant do anyway
only issues ive had was at the end of the trip in remote areas,no service
but i just drop them off and end the trip as soon as i drive back into service
happens every once a blue moon,other than that,sprints internet stays online


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

All of this is fine as long as you have no problem with your phone ever. If you have a problem with an Uber phone atleast they have to expect that you are due some compensation.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

I find uber's at&t phone very reliable though I hate apple's map.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

pengduck said:


> All of this is fine as long as you have no problem with your phone ever. If you have a problem with an Uber phone atleast they have to expect that you are due some compensation.


uber compensate??? lol thats pretty funny


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Omair said:


> T-mobile walmart plan is $30.
> 
> Plus you get to use that phone for personal use as well.


$$$
Here it's $40 and $50 with Data.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> $$$
> Here it's $40 and $50 with Data.


He's talking about this deal. It's $30/mo anywhere in the nation, but you have to buy the sim and first month at Walmart.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/T-Mobile-...bucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n#Q&A+Exchange


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

McGillicutty said:


> He's talking about this deal. It's $30/mo anywhere in the nation, but you have to buy the sim and first month at Walmart.
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/T-Mobile-SIM-Kit/24099996?action=product_interest&action_type=image&placement_id=irs_middle&strategy=PWVUB&visitor_id=65211318999&category=0:1105910:1072335:1097404&client_guid=687c07fa-eeb1-4075-80f2-26fe3b45bba2&config_id=0&parent_item_id=24099996&guid=737e5850-1b1f-4768-a56d-152950d58686&bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n#Q&A+Exchange


^^^
OK. 
Clicked on the link and it said "Not available in Las Vegas". 
Looks like T-Mobile is the Uber of phone carriers here. 
Hah!


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> OK.
> Clicked on the link and it said "Not available in Las Vegas".
> Looks like T-Mobile is the Uber of phone carriers here.
> Hah!


I think Walmart is not as proactive about keeping this in stock as they're trying to push their own family plans more aggressively. It says not available in my city either, but when I click "check more stores" it shows it will be available at a couple of stores near me next friday. It's 5GB of high speed data with 100min talk and unlimited texts.

_edit_: according to these guys, as of Jan 26 of this year, T-Mo is still offering this plan. It's the 3rd one down on the chart.
http://www.prepaidphonenews.com/2015/01/t-mobile-launches-simply-prepaid-plans.html


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I just added an iPad to family plan we already had. Uber was less than 1G data for the month. 10 bucks a week for data is a rip off. Plus a 200 buck deposit for a 100 buck phone is stupid too. Buy a used iPhone and add it to your plan and move on.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Virgin has no contract unlimited data at $35.


----------

